# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  gebroken rugwervel

## ballade

Hallo,

mijn mam is in december 2009 gevallen met haar fiets. Met heftige pijnklachten is ze toch naar huis gelopen. Vervolgens heeft ze een paar dagen van de pijn op bed gelegen. Na een week is naar de HA gegaan en heeft ze een foto laten maken. Helaas was hier niets op te zien en werd ze met pijnstillers naar huis gebracht. Mam hield erg veel pijn en had klachten van mssleijk heid en een rotgevoel die moeilijk te omschrijven was. 
De HA wilde hier niet verder in behandelen en gaf mam omdat ze zich zo rot voelde "Antidepressiva " :Mad: 
Bij een Chiropracter die met uitslagen van een Scan werkt zagen wij op de foto dat er een rugwervel gebroken was. De Chiropracter heeft voor verlichting gezorgt, maar doordat de zorgverzekeraars niet zo veel vergoeden werd dit een kostbare behandeling en is mam ermee gestopt.
Mam is nog erg beroerd en heeft last van haar rug en maag. Mijn gedachten gingen uit naar misschien een beschadigde maagzenuw.
Heeft u misschien een suggestie waar mam naar toe verwezen kan worden. Het is erg pijnlijk om te zien dat ze niet geholpen word en erg achteruit gaat.
En hier word je inderdaad erg depressief van.

Hartelijk dank groet,
Monique

----------


## Sefi

Zenuwen lopen door de wervelkolom. Ook de zenuwen die met maag en darmen te maken hebben. Als deze wervels niet goed zitten dan kun je inderdaad maag en darmklachten krijgen. Maar de misselijkheid kan ook puur en alleen door pijn komen.

Het is al ruim een jaar geleden van de gebroken wervel, dus ik neem aan dat de breuk nu genezen is.
Als wervels niet goed zitten kunnen ook spieren overbelast raken en ernstige pijn veroorzaken, ook misselijkheid! 
Is je moeder bij een fysiotherapeut geweest de laatste tijd?
De kans bestaat dat er triggerpoints (soort spierknopen) in de spieren rondom haar wervels zitten. Hierdoor kan je behoorlijk beroerd worden.
Kijk eens op http://www.triggerpointboek.nl voor meer info over triggerpoints.

Ik heb er zelf ervaring mee en weet hoeveel pijn de triggerpoints kunnen veroorzaken. Deze pijn is vaak nog heftiger dan een breuk.

Op de website kun je ook behandelaars zoeken in je omgeving. 
Een snellere methode om triggerpoints te behandelen is via Dry Needling. 
Meer info: http://www.reflex-fysiotherapie.nl/i...ion=14&page=71 en voor behandelaars: http://www.nvdn.nl/index.php
Dry Needling valt onder fysiotherapie, dus als je moeder voor fysiotherapie verzekert is dan zou ze dat kunnen doen.
Ik heb er heel veel baat bij gehad.

----------


## ballade

Dank je voor je snelle reactie,

ik ga het mam voorleggen. Fijn zo,n forum!!!

Groetjes Monique

----------


## ballade

Toch vraag ik mij af of mam niet naar een Orthopeet moet. Ook omdat ze behoorlijk Osteoporose heeft, waarvoor ze Fosamax gebruikt.

Groetjes Monique

----------

